# Question about have “ever been removed, excluded or deported from any country.” And a voluntary visa cancellation from Australia.



## peteschlaps (Apr 6, 2021)

Hey everyone, 
I saw this clause on the student visa requirements, I voluntarily cancelled my Australian student visa offshore in the beginning of 2021, as I haven’t studied there since 2019. Now, as part of my degree, I must study in Wellington for 2 years. I wasn’t removed, I didn’t have an exclusion period and I wasn’t deported. Logically I’d be fine, but you never know with these immigration people, any advice/experiences?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Seems to me that you've answered your own question.
If you haven't been removed, excluded or deported from any country then the answer is no.


----------

